# Routers causing lag/connection issues for outbound traffic



## Sc1mitar (Nov 2, 2008)

OK. I am starting 2 get pissed off.

*The problem*
Ventrilo lags liek a bitch when i try to talk/connect, games liek cod4/WaW take A LONG time to connect/refresh the server list

Its being caused by my router/s. i know this b/c when i plug directly into my cablemodem i have no issues at all. however this doesnt work cause there are 9 of us that need to share the 25 mbit connection.

*setup* -daisy chain setup
Cablemodem>>>BEFSX41>>My computer in port 1, WRT54GS in port 2>>>all the other noobs who live in my house.

It as if the ports for the outgoing traffic are taking a LONG time to respond/transmit data outbound(i get liek 25k ping in ventrilo, wheras if i ping the server it avg's 75-80)

Now it was working just fine, with the daisy chain setup today. But then i took a nap, and now its fucking laggy again. I just spent 90 bucks to fix the damn problem, and now its back.

Ive done the port forwarding thing, triggering, DMZ host, etc etc. Ive tried all that. Nothing works. 

Does anyone have some like crzy voodoo ideas i can try? im srsly fed up already. I want this shit to be stable so i dotn have to keep running downstairs to reset the routers to be able to connect into COD WaW beta >,<

The problem initially lies within the WRT54GS, it hates my cablemodem, so by isolating it by adding the second router in front, then daisychaining them together, it fixes the problem. but now ive found that the problem came back!! i mean goddamn....

Its something w/ the WRT54GS, or a firewall setup in the cablemodem conflicting w/ the router setup. But shaw wont let me touch ANYTHING in there or i get phonecalls.


IF YOU HAVE ANY IDEAS LETS HEAR EM


----------



## Mussels (Nov 2, 2008)

lets look at physical issues first off.

Please describe your network more clearly.

Modem goes to router 1, router one connects to router 2, you connect to router 1 while everyone else connects to router 2, yes?

If so, what is your DHCP setup - WHY are you using two routers, and which router(s) are providing IP addresses?


----------



## Sc1mitar (Nov 2, 2008)

aight

cablemodem goes to router 1, whose DHCP server is being used. Router 1 is a 4 port wired ethernet router, operating in gateway mode and has IP 192.168.1.1 . All computers' IP addresses are in this subnet. i am connected to router 1, while ever1 else goes through 2.

Router 2 branches off Router 1, as it is needed for wireless in the house. It is operating in router mode, with its DHCP disabled. essentially it is a 4 port switch w/ wireless capabilities. Router 2 has an IP of 192.168.2.1, so that it does not conflict w/ router 1. 

However, computers connected to router 2 still have IP's in the 192.168.1.1xx range, as router 2's DHCP server is disabled, it is simply acting as a expander.


I think i have narrowed down the problem.

the noobs in my house like to torrent. Alot. There are 12 ppl in this frathouse w/ internet connections. We all share a 25 mbit line. 

However, the max upload on this net connection is 1.0 mbps !!! i just found out that all of the guys who are torrenting are also uploading at a average of 25-30 kbps total EACH.

25kbpsx5-6 guys torrenting=125-150 kbps roughly.

1 mbps up= about 130 kbps.

The upload is being choked, and thats wats causing my lag problems. i found this out this morning when i turned on the access restrictions to their torrent ports, all my lag issues went away immediately!

So now i just have to figure out a way to force them to limit their uploads to 7-10 kbps max.
which will leave plenty enuf bandwidth for ventrilo/xfire/other shit.

Anyone have some good bullshit i can feed em to make them limit their uploads? they probably wont want to b/c torrenting programs are designed to give you a x ammount of download speed per y amount of upload, and that will jus make their stupid fuckng torrents slower.

goddamn i hate noobs.


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 2, 2008)

LOL, screw their P2P crap. Block it permanently. They need to get a usenet account. Of course, then they'll have your d/l speed pegged 24/7 haha.

Idk if they're using private trackers a lot or anything, but on utorrent you only need 6 KB up for max d/l. Do that and QoS?

Oh, BTW, the stock firmware for the WRTs can't handle torrent loads (it will crash/lag just from that). You need to flash it with dd-wrt if you have the old version or get the wrt54gl and flash it. Then you'll have all kinds of options for configuration


----------



## Sc1mitar (Nov 2, 2008)

fuck i kno it cant, it lags out an such, thts why i got the 2nd router, so im not affected by it lagging out 

i looked into the dd-wrt, but my wrt54gs is a rev.6, and they dont make the dd-wrt software for v6 b/c it only has liek 2mb/kb memory instead of 4.

rev6 isnt supported >,< and im not going to spend ANOTHER 60 bucks on a router

ima just have to kill them i guess...


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 2, 2008)

Sc1mitar said:


> fuck i kno it cant, it lags out an such, thts why i got the 2nd router, so im not affected by it lagging out
> 
> i looked into the dd-wrt, but my wrt54gs is a rev.6, and they dont make the dd-wrt software for v6 b/c it only has liek 2mb/kb memory instead of 4.
> 
> ...



You can load the micro version on it. It will have most of the features stripped, but it will run better. If they don't have a ton of connections going it might work (but the low ram is going to hurt it).


----------



## Sc1mitar (Nov 3, 2008)

again thats a neg

they only support up to the v4

i looked into it >,<

thanks tho


----------



## TheGuruStud (Nov 3, 2008)

Sc1mitar said:


> again thats a neg
> 
> they only support up to the v4
> 
> ...



Hmmm, well, it's time to pony up, boy! 

Split it between everyone since they're the ones using all the b/w?

Personally, I'd get the wrt-350n, but the gl is on newegg for 50 bucks free shipping (if you're in the states, that is )


----------

